# Interest in riccia moss?



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got a supplier for riccia moss and it seems that many pdf vendors aren't able to get it in stock. I'm just trying to gauge interest in it if I was to make a large order. The portions come in approx 3"-4" squares. I've recently bought portions for me and another dendroboard member and we were both impressed with it. If there is enough interest I'll place the order and post an add in the classifieds for it.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

riccia moss? theres no such thing


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Riccia Fluitans?

Id be interested in a few portions depending on price.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i agree with snake


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

onefstsnake said:


> Riccia Fluitans?
> 
> Id be interested in a few portions depending on price.


This is Riccia fluitans. Price will be pretty good, but I can't give an amount at the moment since I may be able to get lot pricing and such for larger orders.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Would this be submersed growth or emersed growth?


----------



## jgtech (Oct 11, 2008)

I would also be interested based on price. A couple of portions.

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would be interested as well in alteast a portion or two depending on price, as riccia many time can be pretty pricey. I know Brian has some pretty regularly on his site.

Edited to add, I re-read it and it looked like I was implying Brian is expensive. I'm not.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Riccia..
I would def buy at least a 
couple portions depending 
your price


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

i would also love to purchase a portion or two...

any update on this?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Seems like there is enough interest to make an order. I'll get some price info from the wholesaler and see how cheap I can make this happen.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

i would buy some too, most likely a big order. I love riccia.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Same here. I'd love to get some riccia


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

try your local fish store, these plants are great for nesting fish, all you need is just a tlittle and this thing can grown pretty much out of control, is like creeping fig.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

i know its been a while, but is there any update on this?

thanks~


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, I've got a batch coming in that I'm going to send to a member here and see how they like it. Hopefully she does and I'll move on with a larger order. I'll update here when ready to order.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

i'd like several 3"-4" portions, please. let me know..

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

My aquarium used to be filled with this stuff. Maybe I should throw some in again with all this demand.


----------

